# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  logiciel musique bpm standard 4

## alemayou

nous avons rcemment install un logiciel bpm standard 4 sur notre portable ::(: windows XP caractristiques ordinateur :  pent.T3400/15.4"WXGA/HD 250GB/Memory 2GB/ODD DVD Sup.MTI./Wireless 802.11n)
dont ce logiciel a t achet en allemagne mais impossible de le faire fonctionner et impossible de joindre le fournisseur...le pb tant, ds l'installation faite, cela drgle tous les autres logiciels  savoir : mdiaplayer? ect.. Pouvez vous nous expliquer ce qu'il ya  faire et si une il y a une solution pour rsoudre ce pb l?
merci de v/rponse et salutations.

----------

